# Bradley Cooper wird zum Stalker - verliebt in 20 jähriges Model Suki Waterhouse



## beachkini (13 März 2013)

​*Die Frauenwelt reißt sich geradezu um Bradley Cooper - doch der 38-Jährige jagt mit einigem Einsatz dem 20-jährige Model Suki Waterhouse hinterher. Die hübsche Blondine hat es dem "Hangover Star" schwer angetan.*

Nachdem der Schauspieler im vergangenen Monat die Britin kennenlernte, soll es nun um ihn geschehen sein. Und der Hollywood-Star will offenbar keine Zeit verlieren. So hat er die junge Schönheit sogar bereits zu sich nach Los Angeles eingeladen.

"Bradley schreibt Suki seit ihrem ersten Treffen jeden Tag SMS", gibt ein Insider preis. "Er hätte gerne, dass sie zu ihm nach Los Angeles fliegt, um ihn zu besuchen."

Dabei soll Coopers Zuneigung auf Gegenseitigkeit beruhen. Der Informant verrät dazu: "Er ist von ihr fasziniert und sie ist sehr an ihm interessiert. Suki hatte sehr viel Spaß mit Bradley, als er nach England kam. Nun möchte sie Zeit mit ihm in den Staaten verbringen."

Zuletzt war der 38-Jährige mit seiner Schauspielkollegin Zoe Saldana liiert, bevor es vor einigen Monaten schließlich zum Liebes-Aus kam.

Im Interview mit dem "heat"-Magazin enthüllte der Oscar-nominierte Star derweil vor kurzem, wonach er bei einer potenziellen Partnerin Ausschau hält:

"Ich suche nach einer Frau, die lustig und unabhängig ist. Ich bin ein Romantiker, also müsste sie damit klar kommen, dass ich manchmal vielleicht einen Dackelblick aufsetze. Ich kann ganz schön sentimental werden."

Diese Kriterien scheint seine neueste Eroberung wohl voll und ganz zu erfüllen.
(ok-magazin.de)


----------

